# US, need help understanding



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

While on an overseas tour, a surgeon in our tour group enquired about the lump in my neck. Honestly, it's the first I knew of it. So upon my return, I promptly went to see my doctor. That was Monday. Since, I've had blood work up, ultrasound and a scheduled visit with an ENT for June 18.

Thyroid Profile is all in normal range. RBC is 3.90 (4.2-5.4) Neut % 74.2 (42-72) everything else within normal range.

Ultrasound reads as follows:

Ultrasound was performed and demonstrates right lobe of thyroid measures 4.7 x 1.9 x 1.9 cm in diameter. Left Lobe of thyroid measures 4.3 x 2.4 x 2.6 cm in diameter. The Isthmus is normal in size and measures 5mm. There is a single dominant heterogeneous nodule seen within the left lobe of the thyroid which is solid. This measures 2.7 x 2.6 x 1.7 cm in diameter. Visualized adjacent soft tissue structure appear unremarkable.

Further evaluation is warranted.

That's it . . .no mention of calcifications, no reference to blood flow even though Doppler US was used. The tech didn't bother scanning anywhere but the thyroid even though the lymph nodes under my left ear and jaw line are clearly enlarged.

I've felt for a couple of months like I was coming down with a cold, mild sore throat, lethargic, etc, but nothing so bad I felt warranted a doctor visit. Since Monday, these symptoms are more acute, but I wonder if it could be psychosomatic because I'm expecting the worst.

My sister suffered for four months with horrible symptoms and was treated for a variety of ailments, all misdiagnosed. They finally through up their hands and told her she was just depressed. Two weeks later, she was diagnosed with advanced, metastasized pancreatic cancer and lived 13 more days before dying. I'm convinced she'd be alive today if her doctors had taken her more seriously and as a result, am terrified of sounding like a frantic hypochondriac and being blown off too. As a result, I very rarely go to the doctor. So we just don't know how long the lump could have been there but it sticks out like a sore thumb now. My husband typically notices if there's a hair out of place and it's just unfathonable he could have missed the lump, especially when I swallow.

Is there anything in this report or my symptoms that would cause you to believe I should press for another scan? Perhaps at a different facility? Frankly, I've lost confidence in the lab just based on their omission of what I've come to believe, could be key diagnostic information.

So glad I found this forum as I didn't know where to turn for information before discovering this place. This is all brand new to me as I've been, until now, quite healthy, 49 year old.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

I should also mention, my husband has been complaining in recent months, that I'm snoring rather loudly and I've noticed, if I touch my left ear in a certain way, I get a stabbing brief nerve pain. Not sure if either of those are symptoms of anything, but thought I'd mention them since they both appeared around the same time.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome! First, I LOVE your screen name - very clever!

Now, down to business. I think your next step should be a needle biopsy of that nodule. Did you mention the ear pain and swollen lymph nodes to your doctor, too? The ENT will likely suggest (or do) a biopsy to try to get a feel for what types of cells are making up that nodule. Be prepared, though...the biopsies are sometimes inconclusive. But that is your next step.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed. Next step is a biopsy.

And, the nodule could very well be causing your symptoms. I would chalk them up to psychosomatic issues.  That's a decent sized nodules. Some people have part (or all) of the thyroid removed because of this kinds of issues.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you Octavia. 

I picked up a CD of the US yesterday in hopes my sister in-law can shed more light than the radiologist did in his report. She is an MRI tech so should at least be able to identify calcified deposits and whether or not blood flow is on the interior or only exterior. To my completely untrained eye, there doesn't appear to be any microcalcifications similar to what I've seen on line, but there does appear to be larger calcification in spots. But again, I only fell down this rabbit hole on Monday.

Would my GP be able to shed more light or are GPs even trained to read ultrasound imaging?

My appointment with the ENT isn't until June 18. I doubt he'd do a biopsy the same day but I suppose I could be wrong?

Ugh, I know many here must wait even longer for appointments but not knowing is excruciating. I was warned yesterday by two family members to "stay off the Internet". But after what happened to my sister, I just can't help but feel if I don't empower myself with info, I'll be misguided like she was.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Joplin 



joplin1975 said:


> Agreed. Next step is a biopsy.
> 
> And, the nodule could very well be causing your symptoms. I would chalk them up to psychosomatic issues.  That's a decent sized nodules. Some people have part (or all) of the thyroid removed because of this kinds of issues.


Regardless of whether it's malignant or benign? Is it very common to have benign solid nodules this size?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, if you have symptoms like a sore throat, etc. Often, it means if the nodule grows, it will be hard to swallow. This is not always the case, it it does happen.


----------



## jiffer (Apr 1, 2013)

Claire Voyant said:


> Thanks Joplin
> 
> Regardless of whether it's malignant or benign? Is it very common to have benign solid nodules this size?


It can easily be benign. I know there are cases like this because I am one of them. It even started to impede my swallowing. The dr had to remove the left half of my thyroid this past March.

I know it is easy to get yourself worked up over a medical issue. My dad passed away from throat cancer and when the dr found my lump i totally freaked out.

Sometimes the internet can be great help but there are times when it can scare the crap out of you. Sometimes to much information is not good.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

That does give me piece of mind, Jiffer . . .thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Claire Voyant said:


> Thank you Octavia.
> 
> I picked up a CD of the US yesterday in hopes my sister in-law can shed more light than the radiologist did in his report. She is an MRI tech so should at least be able to identify calcified deposits and whether or not blood flow is on the interior or only exterior. To my completely untrained eye, there doesn't appear to be any microcalcifications similar to what I've seen on line, but there does appear to be larger calcification in spots. But again, I only fell down this rabbit hole on Monday.
> 
> ...


I agree with the others. Solid is calcified. We don't like that word. FNA is warranted.


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Andros said:


> I agree with the others. Solid is calcified. We don't like that word. FNA is warranted.


FNAB will happen, hopefully soon. Unfortunately, out here in West Texas, we're a medical "hub" and patients for a three hundred mile radius come here for medical assistance. If I can't get biopsied shortly after my June 18 appointment with the ENT, we've already decided to seek a referral elsewhere.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Claire Voyant said:


> FNAB will happen, hopefully soon. Unfortunately, out here in West Texas, we're a medical "hub" and patients for a three hundred mile radius come here for medical assistance. If I can't get biopsied shortly after my June 18 appointment with the ENT, we've already decided to seek a referral elsewhere.


Holy cats! It must be awesome living way out there though?? Yes?

Hope you can get in for FNA in a timely fashion. Let us know!


----------



## Claire Voyant (Jun 4, 2013)

Andros said:


> Holy cats! It must be awesome living way out there though?? Yes?


If living on a flat cap rock with precious few trees and massive dust storms on a weekly basis floats your boat . . .then yes LOL. :tongue0013: it rained mud last night. REALLY :tongue0013:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Claire Voyant said:


> If living on a flat cap rock with precious few trees and massive dust storms on a weekly basis floats your boat . . .then yes LOL. :tongue0013: it rained mud last night. REALLY :tongue0013:


That could be very interesting and one would have to learn survival techniques indigenous to the area.

Also, you would have to learn how to stuff golf balls down the rattlesnakes mouths!!!

It would be an adventure. Do you have wind machines?

I can see why getting and FNA would be fraught w/scheduling and travel arrangements.

So...................................here is hoping you can pull it off!


----------

